# Some in congress have been talking about a tax based on the number of miles a person drives.



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Yay more tax!!

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ma...e-appears-headed-for-confirmation-01611277956


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

California has been talking about that for years.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

California wants to tax your tax.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Absolutely desperately needed.

Relying upon fuel taxes to fund public vehicle infrastructure no longer works and hasn't for the last 2-3 decades.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> Absolutely desperately needed.
> 
> Relying upon fuel taxes to fund public vehicle infrastructure no longer works and hasn't for the last 2-3 decades.


I don't understand why not. They are the same thing, only one is gallon based, and the other is mile based.
Unless, the essence is to add another tax without removing the existing one.

On another note, I thought Mayor Pete was going to be the gun control secretary...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> Absolutely desperately needed.
> 
> Relying upon fuel taxes to fund public vehicle infrastructure no longer works and hasn't for the last 2-3 decades.


Probably because the the people that manage the taxes and the infrastructure are corrupt and greedy. Starting another tax is not the answer.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Rickos69 said:


> I don't understand why not. They are the same thing, only one is gallon based, and the other is mile based.
> Unless, the essence is to add another tax without removing the existing one.
> 
> On another note, I thought Mayor Pete was going to be the gun control secretary...


The overall miles per gallon when you figure in all propulsion types is way down compared to the number of vehicles using the public vehicle infrastructure.



FLKeys said:


> Probably because the the people that manage the taxes and the infrastructure are corrupt and greedy. Starting another tax is not the answer.


Well, unless you are going to do a complete overhaul of government (federal, state, local), the entire legal system, advertising, entire penal system and entire driver licensing across the entire US, we have to work within what we can.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> Yay more tax!!
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ma...e-appears-headed-for-confirmation-01611277956


If Amazon pays zero taxes and billionaires only pay $750 per year in taxes who is left to pay for the bridges that are falling down?


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> If Amazon pays zero taxes and billionaires only pay $750 per year in taxes who is left to pay for the bridges that are falling down?
> 
> View attachment 556219


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Another one? They already have such a tax. It is the federal gas tax. For 2020 it was 18.4 cents per gallon.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Another one? They already have such a tax. It is the federal gas tax. For 2020 it was 18.4 cents per gallon.


Do Teslas pay it?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ColonyMark said:


> Yay more tax!!
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ma...e-appears-headed-for-confirmation-01611277956














observer said:


> California has been talking about that for years.


Taxes are a KNOWN CARCINOGEN !


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Just use open road tolling like Illinois does, and get rid of the gas tax. That way you pay for the roads you are using. A "user fee".



FLKeys said:


> California wants to tax your tax.


"Compound interest".


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Another one? They already have such a tax. It is the federal gas tax. For 2020 it was 18.4 cents per gallon.


Obviously, you are not paying attention to the reality of high MPH vehicles, electric vehicles and such.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

they won't remove the gasoline tax if they add a mileage tax. They promise they will before it is put into effect but they won't.

The root cause of this is a downword trend in gasoline use in the last decade.

Hybrids, electric vehicles, and working from home will all have a big impact on the amount of gasoline tax collected.

https://www.jwnenergy.com/article/2020/9/14/bp-says-the-era-of-oil-demand-growth-is-over/


----------



## HPClays (Jun 27, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> they won't remove the gasoline tax if they add a mileage tax. They promise they will before it is put into effect but they won't.
> 
> The root cause of this is a downword trend in gasoline use in the last decade.
> 
> ...


I would say the root cause is politicians using taxes to punish things that don't favor their agenda in addition to the fact that one side of the political spectrum is elected by people that do not drive much. (See tobacco, alcohol, BATF, rain, sugar, and assorted other taxes)

If the tax was per road usage to support the maintenance and upgrades of THAT road, I would support it. It won't be. It'll be a tax that everyone pays to cover pet projects in urban/suburban areas that get politicians elected.


----------

